# TL WR941ND Wireless Disconnecting



## Exorius (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello i'm new to this forum and i joined just because i know you can help me.

Ok, so 14days ago i bought a router TP-LINK TLWR914ND. It was very cool at first. Setup was easy and it worked well. 

But when i'm on wireless and i try to share files between computers in my network, Wireless suddenly disconnects. I noticed that wireless SSID sometimes just dissapears and i cant connect to that router. But then i upgrade my router to other factory firmare. Problem was not solved and then i tried to upgrade it to DDWRT firmware. Flashing went through smoothly and it worked. 

And then another day when i tried to share files between my pc's , connection of my wireless pc drops again. And this is still happening. But at very random times. Like now it worked ok for 1 day and then now 1 hour ago again connection dropped. Then i just need to "slide" on/off button of my wireless and it works again ( until i share again ).

With upgrading router to DDWRT i fixed only, that SSID of my router dont dissapearing. But main problem remains. 

Why is that ? Is that some hardware issue or it can be fixed with some configuration?

BTW: I can get only one signal of another router and its in another channel. So this shouldnt be a problem.

Thank you everyone so much for your answers. Hope you can help me.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you surf the internet ok and play games download programs, stream videos etc without disconnection?

Can you please post an *ipconfig /all *for us to review.

Also please download and install and run * Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.
Double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Or do the disconnection only occur when you are trying to share files between computers.

Have you setup file sharing?


----------



## Exorius (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Can you surf the internet ok and play games download programs, stream videos etc without disconnection?
> 
> ...


I can surf the internet without disconnection. I can play games and i can do via internet whatever i want. Ping in games is ok and everything is running smoothly. The problem shows up only when i try to share files between PC's in my network. ( if i try to share between PC's connected via cable it works fine). And not always. Now is working fine ( but transfer speed is a little bit low 2-5mb/s). But most likely tomorrow will not work and then again will work again. I dont know what is wrong.. 

Setup file sharing? I have computers in the same workgroup and i'have shared files on other PC's too, if you mean that.










IPconfig.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Are the computers you are trying to share files with all windows 7 machines?

If so you can use homegroup to for file and printer sharing Link below for tutorial:
Use the Homegroup Feature in Windows 7 to Share Printers and Files - How-To Geek


----------



## Exorius (Apr 12, 2012)

No. 2 Computers are running Windows 7. (2X 32bit and 1X 64bit) and one PC is running Windows XP.

And actually this is how i did in the first place with sharing. I think that this is a router problem because i google'd this router and i saw that many many people have that kind of problem. I think must be some hardware issue ( if even DD-WRT cant fix it) 

I tried to update my network card drivers too. We will see if it works.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ensure UPNP is enable on router and netbios over TCPIP is enabled on all computers.


----------

